# Need Help: How Do I Remove/Replace/Change Rear Shocks on 2005 Pontiac GTO?



## MeatballMan1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi

I need help replacing my rear shocks. I removed the lining from the trunk, but can't figure out how to remove the rubber dust cover on top of the shock tower.

Can someone give me a quick write up explaining step by step how to replace the shocks, starting from removing the dust cover, and assuming I don't know specific terminology?

Would definitely appreciate that! Thanks


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Just grab them tightely and pull on them. Then toss them. They are tight but will come off

mike
dms


----------

